# What 20th Century Cities should become UNESCO Heritage Sites of the future?



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

^ brilliant, more pix fof The Strip please.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

IN 1904 a fire destroyed the town of Alesund, Norway. It was rebuilt in Jugendstil (Art Nouveau) style:


www.resimsite.com










www.keithv.com










www.gonordic.com










webdiis.unizar.es and www.kino.iteso.mx
















www.westsoft.no









www.2goglobal.com and www.alteredo.info
















www.stordalcamping.com I think theres one Twentietc century addition that definitely needn't be there:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

someone mentioned Magnitogorsk for its raw industrial monstrosity, I came across the new Museo del Acero in Monterrey (Museum of Steel), Mexico. Imagine the whole of Magnitogorsk getting the same treatment:

Under (re)construction:


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

AAL said:


> It depends on what you compare it with. If you compare it with American cities, of course it has no order. But if you compare it to other European cities, Athens' city plan is not less ordered. Have you looked at London in Google Earth? All European cities are a mixture of planned and unplanned zones, because of their past. Cities that have been big for 200 years, like London, have bigger areas full of curved, unplanned streets. Such areas in Athens are fewer, as it was a small town then, and the first city plans were laid down in the 1830s. In contast with you, I believe that the people are the problem! Three quarters of the city's inhabitants have arrived here after WWII and do not feel the place as their own; hence, they mistreat it in various ways and have no sense of urban culture whatsoever. Another REAL problem is not the "lack of green spaces" as the media always say, but their unjust distribution;middle-class central and especially expensive eastern and northeastern areas have enough green spaces; I live in the centre and have 2 hills and 2 parks within walking distance. Poor western suburbs have very little. That is what makes the average low.





GrigorisSokratis said:


> 1st- Athens (and all of Greece), unlike other cities of the Iberian peninsula lacks of shanties, as in the case of Madrid with its Cañada Real Galiana for instance (the so called "Chabolas").
> 
> 2nd-The crime levels of Athens are comparable to those of Tokyo, that's among the lowest ones on earth. And the lowest in Europe for its size, with same levels as those found in cities with 1/4 of its size like Copenhagen.
> 
> ...


I Agree with both of you.

But there's no shanty towns in Portugal, there's some neighbourhoods around Lisbon that could be called a shanty town. Amadora is no shanty town. It's just a ugly city, most of the population is African though. But of course that is not the issue, but it's like the US in that matter.

Moreover, I'M NOT UNDERRATING Athens, much less underrating in the eyes of super-overrated cities like London or Paris, in this forum they are even more over-rated than in everyday life, which I find incredible. Athens it's one of the most important cities in History and is full of treasures, but I don't like the aerial pictures, they look like that in my eyes. I would prefer it to be full of classic architecture, more greenery and squares. 

I was not talking of the streets grid pattern, and I know old European cities are like that because they have a long history, and strict grid layout sucks.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

ERGO PROXY said:


>


Las Vegas Strip has been designated an All-American Road. kay:


----------



## ERGO PROXY (Jul 21, 2007)

the spliff fairy said:


> ^ brilliant, more pix fof The Strip please.


Too late for some… 
The Stardust Resort & Casino was a casino resort located on 63 acres along the famed Las Vegas Strip in Winchester, Nevada.
Most of the casino complex (including the main 32-story tower) was built in 1991, and its March 13, 2007 demolition marked the youngest undamaged high-rise building to ever be demolished.








The New Frontier was a hotel and casino located on the famed Las Vegas Strip in Paradise, Nevada, USA, that had operated continuously since October 30, 1942. It was the second resort that opened on the Las Vegas Strip. The Frontier closed its doors indefinitely at 12:00 A.M. (Pacific Time) on July 16, 2007. It was demolished on November 13, 2007.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

its amazing the turnover of buildings in Vegas, I doubt the ones today will last as bigger and better gets priority. It's a loss.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

More Magnitogorsk:

www.philipwaring.us









http://oceanworld.tamu.edu









the building of Magnitogorsk, many thanx to www.katardat.org







































The first automobile in the Pamirs:

































































www.infosport.ru and http://russian.psydeshow.org







[


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

The 1920s 'garden citys' of London, the worlds first suburbs:

http://ocw.mit.edu









http://cache.viewimages.com









Streatham c. 1930 http://www.ideal-homes.org.uk



















www.bakerlite.co.uk


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

on a similar note, Levittown, New York. The worlds first mass produced suburb:

http://content.answers.com and www2.essex.ac.uk


















www.jupiterimages.com and www.sialis.org
















www.wicknet.org









www2.warwick.ac.uk









http://server1.fandm.edu


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

Is there a list of nominates or we can choose any city we want??


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

> The 1920s 'garden citys' of London, the worlds first suburbs:


Come on, the first planned " garden city" suburb of the world is Mezaparks (initially - Kaiserwald) in Riga, designed in 1901 in Jugendstil style (one of rare cases when this style is applied in urban planning dimension), contains some 500 private houses in forest-type scenery, mostly in Jugendstil, Art Deco and Functionalism. Suburb is well connected with tram going to city centre. The philosophy of this kind of urban development was copied and later used elsewhere in Europe, including Britain.

Some my pics, Mezaparks in this autumn:
Typical view - secluded but still urban area:








Typical private house. Nowadays this is one of three most prominent luxury areas in Greater Riga









But I am not sure if it qualifies as UNESCO World Heritage though. For me No1 20th century urban monument would be Manhattan, NY.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

gorgeous!^


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Xintiandi, Shanghai built from 1904 onwards (and heavily over-restored in the 1990s), the shikumen housing for the urban Chinese then - cross between art deco, traditional courtyard housing and British rowhouses. Areas all over Shanghai are due the same treatment:

http://archrecord.construction.com


















http://www.denniscox.com and www.kankanblog.com
















www.88xintiandi.com









www.shanghaiexpat.com and http://madaboutshanghai.blogs.com
















www.theodora.com









www.savagexi.com and www.huangshanchina.com
















Other unrestored areas:


























www.haroldstephens.net and www.wordpress.com
new buildings in the Old City: 
















]http://china.fujitawork.com


----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

Didn't know about Alesund. It look lovely!


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

Canadian Cities:

Uranium City: A city place on the north shore of Lake Athabasca in Northern Saskatchewan, the city boomed to a population of 10 000 in the 1950's but as soon the price of uranium fell, the city became a ghost town in the late 70's and early 80's to the point that in the mid 1990's, the only people who lived there were scavengers and hunters with population estimated to be around 100 people.

In the past decade, the city has recovered a bit but only tentatively.


----------



## Dimension (Aug 18, 2007)

Buffalo, NY: The Queen City

Was burnt down by the British in the War of 1812 and was rebuilt.

Buffalo has Architecture that can't be beat. Also history, people, and the fact that it is coming back from its "death" with a growing Bioinformatic and Medical Sector.










Ellicott Square Building








photo by aDub303, Flickr









photo by aDub303, Flickr









photo by aDub303, Flickr

Detail of the building








photo by Mark H. Baker, Flickr









photo by Mark H. Baker, Flickr

Guaranty Building(being restored currently)








photo by repowers, Flickr









photo by repowers, Flickr









photo by PhilD3791, Flickr









photo by pm.rns, Flickr

City Hall









Photo by Jerry Godwin, Flickr









Photo by photosfromonhigh, Flickr









Photo by imfaraz, Flickr










Electric Building (and part of Buffalo Savings Bank, on the left)









Buffalo Savings Bank








Photo by M4XIM4GE, Flickr

Buffalo and Erie County Historical Society









(Other cities are Quebec City and Athens)


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

In my opinion Athers from air; looks like Cairo from some angles


----------

